# JBOSS Jsp Files Pfad im Servlet?



## inspector_71 (3. Okt 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Also,wenn ich meine JSP Files alle im Webroot Ordner anlege funktioniert alles, aber wenn ich ein eigenes Package mache, wo ich dann die jsp Seiten reinstelle (web/jsp) dann werden sie nicht mehr gefunden.

Hab sie ins war File eingebunden.

Im Servlet steht dann zum Beispiel: "/web/jsp/usermenu.jsp"

Fehler:
The requested resource (/web/jsp/usermenu.jsp) is not available.

Soll ich einfach alle jsp Files im Docroot belassen?

Danke,
John


----------



## maki (3. Okt 2007)

> aber wenn ich ein eigenes Package mache


packages gibt's für Java Klassen, JSPs sind (noch) keine Java Klassen.
JSPs sollten aber über Ordnerstrukturen verteilt werden.



> /web/jsp/usermenu.jsp


Gibst du immer einen absoluten Pfad an???

Beachtest du den "context"?


----------



## inspector_71 (3. Okt 2007)

Sers maki!

Hab bloß in einer Beispielanwendung gesehen das alle jsp Files in einem eigenen Package waren, hab mir gedacht ich mach das auch, ist auch irgendwie übersichtlicher finde ich...

Normalerweise steht im Servlet nur /usermenu.jsp wenn die jsp Seiten im Docroot liegen!

Weiß nicht was du mit context meinst, sorry


----------



## maki (3. Okt 2007)

Servus



> Hab bloß in einer Beispielanwendung gesehen das alle jsp Files in einem eigenen Package waren


Also nochmal: Es gibt keine packages für JSPs, nur Ordner.

Wenn du absolute Pfade verwendest, musst du den context in den Pfad einsetzen, ausser natürlich du hast vor, das deine Anwendung später auf dem Webserver den ROOT context benutzt, was aber sehr schäbig wäre.

Die Servlet Spec/ein gutes Buch dazu sind unverzichtbar, sonst wunderst du dich und weist bald nicht mehr weiter


----------



## inspector_71 (3. Okt 2007)

Ja, ok, werd mir ein Buch kaufen...   

Oder ich lass einfach alles im Docroot Ordner   

Nochmals danke!


----------

